# new song from lil waynes rock album



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 26, 2009)

[youtube]vBKNT2KhwU0[/youtube]

this is so ridiculous... 

but I sure do love laughing at the guy...


----------



## Tizzle312 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah thats crazy 
i didnt expect him to go rock , the song is called Prom Queen and ur link doesnt work , this shud work tho
[youtube]STObJoBw4hg[/youtube]


fuckin weezys tryin to be like Kurt Cobain or someshit


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 26, 2009)

ah. the video I posted got taken down for copyright infringement


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 26, 2009)

You think it's ridiculous, I think it's absolutely asinine. That guy is like a God down here and I fucking hate it! We need a new sound here in the NOLA.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 26, 2009)

you already have Jazz and sludge metal, what more could you want?!?


----------



## kingtrip (Jan 26, 2009)

True...I need to rephrase; We need a different face in music to represent New Orleans, not Lil Fucking Wayne


----------



## theganman (Jan 28, 2009)

HE LIKE A GOD EVERYWHERE I HATE HIM NOW LIKE 1 OUT OF 10 OF HIS SONGS R GOOD NOW THEY USED TO BE LIKE 9/10! he should of just kept willie the kid as his ghost


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

I like how lil wayne pwned 2 of your posts without even leaving the couch.


----------



## 100's n 50's (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeh shits all jokes to me. *Listens to Tha Carter*...owell


----------



## DudeLebowski (Jan 29, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> I like how lil wayne pwned 2 of your posts without even leaving the couch.


ahahahahahhahahaha 

WEEZY'S ATTORNEYS STRIKE AGAIN!


----------



## MTmix86 (Jan 30, 2009)

i like his new stuff a lot.


----------



## cookin (Feb 5, 2009)

man i like lil wayne old and new. That song isn't that great though. Everyone hates his over the top autotune, which i like, but he also uses that along with another weird effect more subtly in some tunes, like that effect on phone home and in swagger like us he uses them fucking nicely. first time i really noticed how sick the effects were was stoned. But I don't know guess its not to everyones taste


----------



## BackDoorMan (Feb 9, 2009)

lmfao.. has anybody actually listened to the song? It really isn't that bad.. if you could open your mind and stop looking at him as lil wayne, and look at him as a muscian trying to expand his talents


----------



## fukdapolice (Feb 9, 2009)

i look at him as the faggot that he is.


----------



## cookin (Feb 9, 2009)

BackDoorMan said:


> lmfao.. has anybody actually listened to the song? It really isn't that bad.. if you could open your mind and stop looking at him as lil wayne, and look at him as a muscian trying to expand his talents


#
lol this song has actually grown on me now


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Feb 9, 2009)

cookin said:


> #
> lol this song has actually grown on me now


Its not that bad at all. I really give weezy credit for trying to expand his musical talents and introducing people to different music. 
Not to mention he is a sick rapper.


----------



## Mammoth22 (Feb 9, 2009)

i heard let it rock, and i was kind of dissapointed, along with another unknown song that was waynes "rock" song, i couldnt tell u the name of it because i left the room in dissapointment when my friend said he had a new song. hes a rapper, he didnt have to change anything imo. . jus my 2 cents


----------



## Tizzle312 (Feb 9, 2009)

cookin said:


> #
> lol this song has actually grown on me now


same here 
i listen to it everyday now 
its all autotune but it sounds hot


----------



## cookin (Feb 10, 2009)

Tizzle312 said:


> same here
> i listen to it everyday now
> its all autotune but it sounds hot


haha since i posted that i think i must have listened to it about 20 times.

also with that let it rock tune always liked waynes bit but now the tune has grown on me a bit more but still wouldn't really listen to it if it wasn't for his bit.



Vitus.Syndrome said:


> Its not that bad at all. I really give weezy credit for trying to expand his musical talents and introducing people to different music.
> Not to mention he is a sick rapper.


yeah, thats what i like about him, he likes music and is not worried about sticking to what he knows. The guy has got to be one of the hardest workers out there, the amount of stuff he puts out, he's always in the studio.


----------

